# Heroic Sacrifice



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I just wanted to memorialize a valliant sacrifice. A heroic Mr. Clean Magic eraser sacrificed itself so I could have a clean and mold free awning. Lets all share a moment of silence for it's passing....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Huskytracks said:


> I just wanted to memorialize a valliant sacrifice. A heroic Mr. Clean Magic eraser sacrificed itself so I could have a clean and mold free awning. Lets all share a moment of silence for it's passing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he have a twin brother that I could abuse?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm glad to hear awning came clean 
So I take it he got rubbed out









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did it make a "clean" getaway?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did you help him pick his spots..............................to clean









RIP..Mr clean


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Y'all are killin me!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ah Ha...

I can try this on the trim before I go to work. I really don't wanna go to work today...I wanna put stuff in the OB and shop and play all day...and then go camping...............

BUT............at least it is a 4 day work week.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Did you help him pick his spots..............................to clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is funny.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

talk about "getting cleaned out".

rub a dub dub.....

He needed to erase his past anyway

ok, I'm done


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man I must be getting punchy...

I could swear I just read a thread on a memorial service for a mop!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man I must be getting punchy...
> 
> I could swear I just read a thread on a memorial service for a mop!
> 
> ...


Have to step on a guy when he is down an out? Come on Doug, the man just lost a dear friend.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Man I must be getting punchy...
> ...


LMAO
















Don


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the idea not only did it clean my awning but my intire aluminum trailer. It took more than 1 though I think we used 5 or 6 it took all those black streaks away and it looks like new now. The only word of caution would be our trailer is 9 years old and the top front of the nose that gets the most sun & abuse durring towing It took a little paint with it you cant tell unless you get real close. But like I said it looks great better than when we bought it 2.5 years ago. Thanks


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I know how Mr Clean felt!
With all of the spring clean and such going on here at the homestead, I am about to drop...

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rick used some rubbing compound last night on the front of the trailer that gets all the abuse from dirt and bugs etc when towing.This trailer had been towed from Michigan to Lousiana and back, Michigan to Montana and then Washington. The rubbing compound is a miracle,you wouldn't beleive the difference. We though it was shining and pretty from using the Awesome, and it is, but where he used the compound is amazing. Ok, start hitting me with why not to use rubbing compound. I know nothing about it anyway, just that the OB where he used it is much brighter and shiny compared to where he hasn't used it yet! Tawnya


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The older style rubbing compound is very course and used wrong can scratch the surface. The compound for clear coat paint is not as aggresive. Just remember to wax after, as compound is not a wax.

John


----------

